# Shuttle fly past.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

one last time in the sky.









ray.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

> I've set up a charity called "Tourettes Welfare And Treatment". All we need is an acronym and we're good to go.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

V Funny


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Didn't the Shuttle do a fly-past over Peterborough?


----------



## wizzardi (Apr 2, 2011)

If you eliminate smoking, drinking and gambling, you will be amazed to find that almost all an Englishman´s pleasures can be, and mostly are, shared by his dog. 


Keith, You havent eliminated sex !!!!!!!!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If you only work on *T*uesday, *W*ednesday *A*nd *T*hursday you are one...!!!!

Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

wizzardi - Keith, You haven't eliminated sex !!!!!!!!!

As I'm a young lad of 70+ and married for 45 years your mention of the pleasure of Sex reminds me of the story of Old Billy, a gentleman of indeterminable years.

He was down at the Pub one night bemoaning his life – the price of Beer, his aches and pains, the cost of living – you know the sort of thing.

His mates felt sorry for him and decided to do something to try and cheer him up.

They had a whip round – no pun intended – and procured a Lady of the night to call on him the following day. 

Old Billy was at home next day when there was a rat-a-tat-tat on his front door knocker.

He opened the door to find his mates 'surprise' standing on the door step.

The enthusiastic Lady shocked Old Billy when she said, 

“Hello Billy, I'm here to give you Super Sex”

A furrow appeared on Billy's brow for a moment until he regained his composure and slowly a beam extended across his face and he spoke,

“That's very good of you” he said “I'll have the soup!”

I'm leaning towards Billy's answer.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Great photo Ray.


----------



## wizzardi (Apr 2, 2011)

Thats a cracker Keith 


By the way Ray see you Next Tuesday. :twisted:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

wizzardi said:


> By the way Ray see you Next Tuesday. :twisted:


 :?:

ray.


----------



## wizzardi (Apr 2, 2011)

Wrong Ray, It was aimed at Raynipper

C U Next Tuesday :twisted:


----------

